# Floating plants question



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

How do you guys protect floating plants (e.g. duckweed) from being crazily moved around and submerged by current created by the filter or air bubble column?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i don't know if this helps but i only have duckweed on my breeder tanks and they have air powered sponge filters. therefore, duckweed never really goes into the water column, just gets jetted around everywhere. I did have an instance where i ran a 10 gallon filter and it clogged it up. As to how to prevent that? well i say you shoudl probably get a more robust floater? like mini water lettuce?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I would have to agree. There are some other floating plants that are available that will perform many of benefits that duckweed does, and would be less messy to work with. Like mini water lettuce and frogbit. I have mini water lettuce and it grows like crazy. I have to either give or throw some away at least every 2 weeks or it covers the entire surface of my tank.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I actually mix it in with frogbit and mini water lettuce and it holds up well but then 
also have tiger lilys and steam plants that act as anchors i guess.Even with two power heads 
and a spray bar doesn't get messy.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

zzz said:


> How do you guys protect floating plants (e.g. duckweed) from being crazily moved around and submerged by current created by the filter or air bubble column?


I have floaters in tanks with Aqua Clears & there is definately a good current & surface agitation. All my floaters take it. Frobits, Water Lettuce, Salvinia, duckweed, Hygroriza aristata & Riccia.

Every tank is different. If you have floaters swirling underwater than you have too much current for that size of floater.

Most floaters prefer it quiet but can take surface movement well.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Filtration type makes a big difference. 

I purposely moved my fluval output lower and my power head is almost half way down my tank. My surface agitation is minimal. But I also inject Co2 so I don't want too much surface agitation. Slavinia seems to be the winner in growth. It's almost like a mutant plant. If hate to see what this would do in a lake. It would prob take over.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Use an airline tube and a connector to create a floating ring. You can then put your floaters inside the ring and not worry about them.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

solarz said:


> Use an airline tube and a connector to create a floating ring. You can then put your floaters inside the ring and not worry about them.


That's a good idea! I'll try that.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

zzz said:


> That's a good idea! I'll try that.


You can also browse the dollar store and look for any plastic ring.

If you want a more natural look, you can also use a branch approximately as long as the diagonal of your tank. This will prevent the branch from moving, and you can put your floaters on the side that doesn't have the filter.

The downside to the branch method is that eventually it will get water-logged and sink, so you should keep 2 or 3 branches handy and rotate them.


----------

